# Please confirm colour of week 2



## DianeH (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi
I am getting another Durban Sands week as a replacement.  I purchased a red week and was given a week that is sometimes red but mostly pink.

I complained to Herb and he was graciously dealing with the issue when he passed away.

Heather has taken over the task and just informed me I was getting week 2 Durban Sands unit 501.

I'd just like confirmation that this is a red week.  Can anyone help please?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## BarCol (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Diane: we own a week 3 and it is RED so I suggest (by my keen powers of elimination) that the previous week and closer to new years would also be RED...we also own a week 4 which is a white or blue (I can't remember the one down from RED) as well....


----------



## DianeH (Mar 4, 2006)

thats good news, Barb.  Thanks for the confirmation. and whew!  

Diane


----------



## philemer (Mar 4, 2006)

Diane, 
The surest way to tell is to look it up on RCI. http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_resortItemBody&resort_id=1895&pageTitle= Resort

Piece of cake! 

Phil


----------



## DianeH (Mar 5, 2006)

Now why couldn't I find that?  Thanks Phil!


----------



## philemer (Mar 5, 2006)

DianeH said:
			
		

> Now why couldn't I find that?  Thanks Phil!



Maybe you didn't look.  You're welcome.

Phil


----------



## LisaH (Mar 5, 2006)

I owned the same week. It's red all right, and it trades the same as your 2007 July week.


----------



## DianeH (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes I am sure it will trade the same but I also wanted to make sure I had a red week which I paid for, and not a blue week that it seems I did receive.

Great service from Heather, Herb would be pleased.

Diane


----------

